# Sig pics



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My bloody sigpics are beginning to piss me off.

Why will it not keep the links that I create?

Everytime I leave the TTOC site to go to another site and then retunr to the TTOC site I am faced those annoying little red crosses in the corners and no pic.

If I go into my profile and repaste the links then it works again until I have to leave the site again.

It's beginning to piss me off bad.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I suspect it's something to do with geocities.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This forum will only display good football teams!!  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

pisses me off too, I lost the spaceman logo (may be that was a blessing in disguise Â :) when attempting to add an alternative personal pic on the web. ticked I have my own pic, entered the new URL in exactly the same format, won't accept it Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Many sites, geocities included, don't allow you to host pictures on their web site and then view then on a page not in their domain.
This site has the gallery section - try using that instead.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Done & it works [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



> This forum will only display good football teams!! Â  ;D


Name one! Apart from Charlton, of course!! 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Quality sig, Stuart ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Ah yes Charlton, the club with 4,000 unused red Zorro masks

http://www.fulhamfc.com/news/displayNews.asp?id=3177&m=0&y=2003

Steve (FFC fan)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Ah yes Charlton, the club with 4,000 unused red Zorro masks
> 
> http://www.fulhamfc.com/news/displayNews.asp?id=3177&m=0&y=2003
> 
> Steve (FFC fan)


I'm not going to be dragged in to that one [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Vernan, glad you like it!


----------

